# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  سنعود أكثر قوة رغم كيد الكائدين ... مواضيع مدمجة (تداعيات اختراق المنبر)

## طارق حامد

*الحمدلله رب العالمين ...
لله الامر في الاول والاخر ...
للاسف الشديد تعرضنا لعملية تهكير لمحترفين قضوا على الاخضر واليابس ...
منئذ امس الساعة الثالثة الا ربع ظهر حدثت عملية التهكير أفقدتنا خلاله كثير من الداتا ...
الحمدلله كان لدينا باك اب حتى يوم 13/05/2010 جعلتنا نعود مرة اخري ...
مرت الساعات ببطئ وخفنا ان يكون اصابنا ما اصاب الشقيق الجماهير ...
الحمدلله عدنا فعذرا احبائنا وناسف لما حدث ...
التحية والتقدير للحبيب مرهف الذي تكلمت معه فكان حزينا جدا لما حدث ...
كما لم يرتاح حتى أعاد اون لاين من جديد الى مكانه ...
ما عدمناك يا عبدالقادر وربنا يعطيك الف عافية ...
نعتذر مرة اخري لاعضائنا الكرام على ما حدث ونرجو منهم ان يسامحونا لفقدهم مشاركات عشرة ايام سابقة ...
نعدكم باذن الله ان نحافظ على منتدانا الحبيب بعيد عن ايدي الغدر والخيانة ...
شكرا لكم تفهمكم للظروف التى كانت خارجة عن ارادتنا ...
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اخي طارق والله فعلاً حاجة غريبة لكن الحمد لله واخونا مرهف اصلو ما بقصر وقبل شوية ارسلت له رسالة وقلت ليه الظاهر اسمي مكتوب بقلم الرصاص في كشف المشرفين وحينها لا اعلم بقصة التهكير دي ومن هنا ارسل له اعتذاري ، ومعليش ده اصلو اسلوب الحاقدين والحاسدين 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نعم اخي ماجد حدث ما قد حدث ونحمدالله كثير ...
انت عندنا مكتوب في القلب ما بي قلم رصاص ...
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*حمد الله على السلامة
الباك أب مطلوب (اكثر من نسخه) وربنا يحفظكم
وشكراً للجهد الخارق الذى بذلتموه
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*شكرا" الأخ طارق 
والحمدلله علي ما حدث والحمدلله علي النتائج الان وعودة المنبر في فترة وجيزة.
فقط ننبه الاخوة الكرام بأن المعومات التي فقدت من تأريخ 13مايو وحتي يوم أمس .. فكل مشاركة كُتبت بعد التأريخ المذكور فقدت لذا فنحن نتقدم بعميق الاسف والاعتذار للأخوة الاعضاء والأمر في نهاية الأمر هو قدر ولابد لنا من أن نتجاوزه بحمد الله والصبر والسعي لتقديم الافضل انشالله..
وسيكون هناك أيضا" فقد لعضوية الاخوة الجدد الذين انضموا الينا عقب التاريخ المذكور ونتمني عودتهم سريعا" لدارهم .. ونكرر الاعتذار


*

----------


## africanu

*الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد

الحمد لله الذي وفق اخوتنــــــــا مرهف ومحمد حسين لتدارك الامر

نعم فقدنــــــــــــا داتــــــــــــا لعشرة ايـــــــام و لله الحمد

هي قربان صغير من اجل عودة المنبر اكثر قوة

نعرف اننا محسودون نعرف اننا نحارب من اعداء النجاح

لاكن ليصل الامر لمحاولة تدمير اون لاين فهذا قمة الحقد والحسد
*

----------


## جعفر بابكر

*الحمد لله علي كل شئ وربنا يوفق الجميع لما فيه خير للمنبر والزعيم
اللهم انصرنا علي اعدائنا
*

----------


## الظريف

*الحبيب طارق ، 

الحمد لله على سرعة الرجوع ... داتا عشرة يوم ما مشكلة ..
شكرا لكل المرابطين في سرعة الرجوع من جديد بهذه السرعة ...
طالما هنالك اشرار مثل هذه المحاولات لن تنتهي .. هذه معركة الحياة .. ( الخير ضد الشر ) ..
شكرا مرة اخرى ..
والجاتكم في مشاركاتكم سامحتكم ...
*

----------


## جواندي

*قال الله سبحانه:{وَإِذْ يَمْكُرُ بِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِيُثْبِتُوكَ أَوْ يَقْتُلُوكَ أَوْ يُخْرِجُوكَ وَيَمْكُرُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ} … (لأنفال:30)
الحمد لله والشكر لله ان عاد لنا الموقع من جديد،و الفضل يرجع بعد الله الي قائد مسيرة المنبر وحامي حماها القائد مرهف وجميع أركان حربه ،وبهت المتهكرين في مسعاهم  في تدمير أحد أكبر صروح المريخ واحد اعمتدها
وستبحر  سفنية منبر مريخاب أون لاين  الي  بر الامان ، وان يعلموا  بأننا سنرد الصاع صاعين ولا نامت أعين الجبناء 
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*والله ما تتخيلوا كمية الحزن الانا كنت فيها امس وانا بحاول افتح الموقع وما يفتح معايا. الله ينصركم ضد اى معتدى وكل حاسد اذا حسد. والله ياجماعة احنا مستعدين نفدى المنتدى بدمائنا ولو طلبتو مننا نمشى نكسر زريبة العيش هسع دى نركب الطيارة ونجى نرقدا قش. والله يحفظكم من كل شر
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*كيف تحمي منتداك من الأختراقات؟
لابد و أن الجميع لاحظوا كثرة عمليات اختراق المنتديات العربية في الفترة الأخيرة ... بالأحرى الموضوع صاير موضة الأيام هاذي ....  

إن كنت صاحب منتدى ..... أو كنت معتادا على زيارة منتداك المفضل على الأقل .... فلابد و أن موضوع حماية هذا المنتدى هو موضوع يهمك .... و لهذا كتبت هذا الموضوع لتعم الفائدة على الجميع إن شاء الله .... 


إقرأ النقاط التالية التي أرجو أن تكون كافية لرد أي هجوم على منتداك المفضل ... 

* كلمات المرور : 

أسهل طريق أمام المخترق هو تجربة كلمات مرور عدة حتى يصل لهدفه ... أو قد يقوم صاحب المنتدى بنشر كلمة مروره عن طيبة قلب لشخص أو لآخر ..... 

يجب الحذر كثيراً من هذه النقطة .... حاول تغيير كلمة مرورك بشكل دوري و لا تحفظها في أي مكان على جهازك (إذا خشيت من نسيان الكلمة فعليك بحفظها على ورقة خارجية) . كذلك لا تحفظها في المتصفح فقد يكون الوصول إليها سهلاً لو نجح المخترق في اختراق جهازك الشخصي . 

* الحماية المضاعفة مع htaccess . 

هذه الطريقة تسمح لك بوضع كلمة مرور إضافية على مجلد الأدمن الخاص بمنتداك ..... أنصح الجميع بعدم التهاون بهذه النقطة .... فلو فرضنا أن المخترق تمكن من اكتشاف ثغرة في المنتدى و أعطى لنفسه صلاحيات المشرف فإنه لن يتمكن من الدخول على لوحة التحكم بأي حال من الأحوال ... لأنها محمية بكلمة مرور مضاعفة (مشفرة أيضاً) ..... 


*لا تستخدم اسم الـ Admin في مشاركاتك في المنتدى ...: 

يفضل أن تنشأ اسماً خاصاً تدخل به على لوحة التحكم و اسماً آخراً تشارك به في المنتدى و السبب أن لا يكون اسم الأدمن معروفاً للجميع و في ذلك بعض الخطورة . 

*تغيير خصائص الأدمن : 

نعلم جميعاً أن المنتديات تعطي صلاحية للأعضاء المنتمين للعضوية Adminstration 

و أغلب الثغرات التي يحاول المخترقون ايجادها تكون بإعطاء صلاحية أدمن لنفسه .... 

إذن .... الحل الأكيد لمنع مثل هذه المحاولات هو تغيير خصائص الأدمن من لوحة التحكم الخاصة بمنتداك ..... كل ما عليك هو أن تغيير خصائص الأدمن ليصبح مثله مثل أي عضو آخر (لا يستطيع تعديل المواضيع - لا يستطيع دخول لوحة التحكم - لا يستطيع رؤية الساحات الخاصة) ..... عندها تستطيع أن تنام و أنت مرتاح البال .... (==>نصيحة مجرب ) 

*تحديث المنتدى بشكل دوري : 

احرص على الحصول على آخر نسخة من منتداك لأنها غالباً ما تكون خالية من ثغرات النسخ القديمة ..... و لا بأس من التروي قليلاً للتأكد من خلو النسخة الجديدة من الثغرات أيضاً ... 

*متابعة الموقع الرسمي للمنتدى : 

احرص على زيارة الصفحة الرئيسية للشركة المنتجة للاطلاع على آخر الثغرات و رقع هذه الثغرات . 

*عمل باك آب بشكل دائم للمنتدى : 

من البدايه أن هذه النقطة هي نقطة مهمة جداً .... لأنك على أسوأ الأحوال ستتمكن من العودة إلى آخر نقطة عملت باك آب عندها ... 

ماهو الموعد المناسب لعمل باك آب ؟ 

هذا يعتمد على حجم منتداك ..... فقد تحتاج لعمل باك آب بشكل اسبوعي أو حتى يومي إذا كان المنتدى ضخماً ... 

*اجعل كلمات المرور غير ظاهرة في لوحة التحكم : 

مثلاً في منتديات الـ VB هناك خاصية تسمح لك بإخفاء كلمات المرور في لوحة التحكم و ذلك من خلال ملف Config الخاص بمنتداك ... (كل ما عليك هو تغيير أحد القيم من 1 إلى 0) . 

*ماذا يحدث غالباً عند اختراق المنتدى ؟ 

غالباً فإن المخترق يتمكن من اختراق المنتدى باستخدام ثغرة تنشر على الشبكة أو يكتشفها بنفسه .... 

لذلك فلا تقلق على موقعك الأصلي (إن كان الموقع يحتوي على أقسام أخرى غير المنتدى) .... لأن المخترق لم يتمكن من اختراق الموقع نفسه كل ما فعله هو التمكن من الدخول على لوحة التحكم بإعطاء نفسه صلاحيات المشرف . 

هنا قد يغير المخترق صفحة البداية من المنتديات ..... و هو أقل شيء يفعله ليخبر الجميع بعملية الاختراق ... 

بالطبع ستساء كثيراً إذا دخلت يوماً على منتداك و فوجئت بأن صفحة البداية مختلفة !! 

ماذا تفعل حينها ؟ 

إذا كنت تريد نصيحتي فإن هناك طريقة قد لا ترضي الجميع و لكنها بالنسبة لي أفضل مليون مرة من الصفحة التي يضعها المخترق ! 

كل ما عليك هو أن تدخل على ملفات موقعك من خلال أي برنامج FTP و قم بتغيير البيرمشنز الخاصة بمجلد المنتدى ليتجعل الوصول إليه محجوباً عن الجميع ... 

عندها ستظهر رسالة 403 fORBIDEN 

إذا كان لا يعجبك شكلها فيمكنك استخدام صفحات الخطأ البديلة إذا كان المستضيف يعطيك هذه الخاصية . 

* هل منتداك آمن عند هذه النقطة ؟ 

لا نستطيع أن نجزم بذلك للأسف ...... لكن نستطيع أن نقول أنه لم يتبقى طرق أخرى معروفه أمام المخترق سوى محاولة اختراق السرفر نفسه و هي عملية أصعب قليلاً من عملية اختراق منتدى .... 

و لحماية سرفر موقعك ..... 

* عليك أن تحرص استضافة موقعك لدى شركة معروفة و مضمونة ببرامجها الآمنة و المتجددة دائماً ... 

* كما أرجو ألا تهمل كلمة مرورك بأي حال من الأحوال . 

*احرص على استخدام صفحات الخطأ البديلة لأنها تمنع المخترق من معرفة نوع السرفر الذي يعمل عليه موقعك . 

*احرص على استخدام برامج آمنة في موقعك . 
طبعا حاول تشيل المسؤلين عن المنتدى 
وشيل دخول الادمن من المنتدى 
وغيره رابطة 
وحط حمايه على الملفات التاليه 
admincp
modcup
includes
طبعا حاول قدر ماتقدر تكون رموز 
#%565GDe مثل هذه 
طبعا غير تصرح ملف includes الي تصريح 751
طبعا لا تحط ولا باك اب على موقعك اذا تبي الباك نزله وامسحة دايركت 
منقول :(بوحبيبة -تريدنت)


....................
هذه معلومات قليله نسئل الله لكم العافيهِ
*

----------


## أبو اية

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
 لاتعليق
*

----------


## أبو اية

*جزيت كل الخير
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*اللهم أجعل كيدهم
في نحرهم
*

----------


## ودحسن

*الحمدلله علي عودة المنتدي فقد عشرة ايام مش مشكلة
مشكورة الادارة عي العودة السريعة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*مجهود مقدر ياحبيبنــــــــــا أرخبيل

معلـــــــومات في غاية الاهميــــــــة

لن نمــــــر عليــــــــــها مرور الكـــــــرام
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مشكورين على المرور وربنا يقدرنا على فعل شئ لهذا الكيان
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*قل لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتبه الله لنا ..
هذه هي ضريبة النجاح يا مرخاب أولاين ..
بالأمس كانت المصائب تنهال على لاعبي الزعيم في الملعب يتساقطون واحد تلو الاخر !!
وامتد الابتلاء ليصل منتديات الزعيم فكان منتدى الجماهير الضحية الأولى ومن ثم مريخاب أولاين ..
نسأل الله أن يرد كيد الحاقدين والحاسدين وأن يحمي بقية منتديات الزعيم من الهكر ولعل ما حدث للجماهير وأولاين يمثل جرس انذار لبقية منتديات الزعيم فالينتبه الاخوه القائمون على امر هذه المنتديات .. ولن يصيبنا إلا ما كتبه الله لنا ..
والشكر بعد الله للأخ مرهف الذي كان بالمرصاد لحملة الحاقدين والشامتين ..

قل للشامتين بنا أفيقوا ***سيلقى الشامتون كما لقينا 

*

----------


## كورينا

*شكراً جزيلاً ياحراس الزعيم
هكذا هو العهد بكم
نسأل الله أن يوفقكم 
ويحفظكم ويحفظ منتدانا الغالي

فقد أعماهم الحقد والكره
ولكن إرادة الله أقوى
وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب سينقلبون
*

----------


## مرهف

*أجهزتي الثلاثه مضروبه بالفايروس
سأعود لاحقا لتوضيح ما جري للمنبر
ملحوظه
البعض لن يستطيع التصفح فلا ينزعج
ستعود الأمور لنصابها الصحيح بعد أقل من ساعه إن شاء الله
تحياتي 
اتصفح الأن عبر الجوال فالمعذره لركاكة الكتابه
...
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*بالتوفيق اخي مرهف
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

قل لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتبه الله لنا ..
هذه هي ضريبة النجاح يا مرخاب أولاين ..
بالأمس كانت المصائب تنهال على لاعبي الزعيم في الملعب يتساقطون واحد تلو الاخر !!
وامتد الابتلاء ليصل منتديات الزعيم فكان منتدى الجماهير الضحية الأولى ومن ثم مريخاب أولاين ..
نسأل الله أن يرد كيد الحاقدين والحاسدين وأن يحمي بقية منتديات الزعيم من الهكر ولعل ما حدث للجماهير وأولاين يمثل جرس انذار لبقية منتديات الزعيم فالينتبه الاخوه القائمون على امر هذه المنتديات .. ولن يصيبنا إلا ما كتبه الله لنا ..
والشكر بعد الله للأخ مرهف الذي كان بالمرصاد لحملة الحاقدين والشامتين ..

قل للشامتين بنا أفيقوا ***سيلقى الشامتون كما لقينا 




 عزيزى الحبر والله اللون الازرف دا بعمل لينا زغللة وطمام بطن مافى داعى ليهو
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*تحياتنا الغالية للعزيز مرهف
حفظكم الله ورعاكم وسدد خطاكم
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*ما حدث ماهو الا حسد وحقد واصلوا السير وربنا ينصركم
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يديك العافية يا ارخبيل على هذا التوضيح وعلى هذه التذكرة الهامة ..
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

عزيزى الحبر والله اللون الازرف دا بعمل لينا زغللة وطمام بطن مافى داعى ليهو




استخدمت اللون الازرق هنا عن قصد كناية عن الذي قام بهذ العمل لا يخرج من كونه جلفوط حاقد وشامت على نجاح هذا المنبر !!
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*بارك  الله  فيك  يا أرخبيل
*

----------


## acba77

*ربنا يحفظ اخونا مرهف
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*  كمان حصلو ا أجهزتك  لضربها  بالفايروس !
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الاجهزة ما مشكلة المشكلة انت ذاتك ...
حافظ لنا على نفسك يا غالي ....
*

----------


## أوهاج

*بارك الله فيك اخى ارخبيل
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*بالتوفيق لنشاء الله
واعمل حسابك مايضربك فايروس ياحبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اللهم اجعل الدائرة عليهم
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الاجهزة ما مشكلة المشكلة انت ذاتك ...
حافظ لنا على نفسك يا غالي ....



طارق زعلت ولا شنو!
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*شكرا مانديلا اوهاج على المرور
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الاجهزه فدايكك والجلافيط كرامتك
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

بارك الله فيك يا أرخبيل









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

بارك الله فيك اخى ارخبيل









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

جزاك الله خير



مشكور ياكيمو نحن فى خدمة الاحمر الوهاج وربنا يكفينا شر اعداء النجاح والحاقدين
                        	*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*ياطارق خليهم يهكرو كل يوم ويمسحو اي شي عمرهم مايقدرو يمسحو مريخاب اون لاين من قلوبنا
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*الإخوة الكرام فى إدارة المتندى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لاحظت فى اليومين السابقين ملاحظة غربية:
فى قسم يشاهد الموضوع لاحظت ملاحظة غربية (عدد الاعضاء +عدد الضيوف أقل بواحد من عدد الذين يشاهدون الموضوع)
فى البداية أنا قلت واحد من أخوانا ناس الإشراف والمراقبة عندو قبعة تخفى وعندو مهمة خاصة ومانعمل ليهو شوشره.
أفيدونا إذا كانت هنالك صلاحية للإشراف بالدخول متخفين
وإذا لم تكن الله قال بى قولو
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*في رسالة من الشركة صاحبة السيرفر وضحت فيها أن محاولات الإختراق لازالت مستمرة
الرجاء من الجميع تغير كلمة المرور الخاصة بهم إلى كلمات مرور صعبة الإختراق

للأهمية الرجاء التنفيذ الفوري

ودمتم ... ودام المنبر شعلة للعطاء
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الاخوة الكرام اعضاء منبر مريخاب اون لاين ...
نسبة لمحاولة الهكر والتي لازالت مستمرة حسب افادة الشركة المستضيفه قبل قليل ...
نرجو من جميع الاعضاء تغيير كلمة المرور بصورة سريعة وعاجلة ...
رد الله كيد الكائدين والخائين الذين يستمتعون بضرر الناس ...
*

----------


## غندور

*إذا طعنت من الخلف فاعلم انك في المقدمة
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
علم وجارى التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## ود أحمر

*عُـلم و ينفذ ....
                        	*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*حاااااااااااااضر
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*عاجل جدا
علي جميع الاعضاء تغيير كلمة المرور الان 
*

----------


## أبو اية

*تم التغير ودمتم سالمين
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*علم وجارى التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*حاضر يا هندسة
*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*تمت المهمه بنجاح يامدير
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*password changed
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*تم التغيير
                        	*

----------


## omer_mairno

*حمد الله على السلامة والمشاركات المهكرة تكون لينا صدقة

بس ده حقد عجيب

*

----------


## africanu

*تــــــــــــم التغير
*

----------


## كورينا

*تم التنفيذ يا هندسة
دعواتنا معاكم 
وربنا يحفظ منتدانا من كل سوء وبلاء
ويرد كيد الحاقدين في نحورهم
*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*done done done
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*تم التغيير
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*تـــــــــم التنفيز
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*تم التغير فوراً .. وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته في كل من أراد بمنبر مريخاب اونلاين سوء .. اللهم اجعل كيدهم في نحرهم يارب ...
*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*تم التعديل ديل دايرين شنو بالضبط كلموهم والله والله مابنخلي الزعيم او اون لاين لو وضعو سيوف في اعناقنا
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*رفع التمام
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*نعـــــــــــم يا اوهاج هو كذلك

لاتخــــــــاف ياحبيب لابتين للوهم ديل
*

----------


## جواندي

*تم التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

نعـــــــــــم يا اوهاج هو كذلك

لاتخــــــــاف ياحبيب لابتين للوهم ديل



 الله اكبر
تسلم يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لو نجتمع كل يوم منبرنا ما بنسيبوا
                        	*

----------


## ود أحمر

*الحمـد لله .. الحمـد لله

جـات خفيفـة

و الجايات أكتر .. أرجـو توخي الحيطـة و الحذر

و التحية و التقدير لقـادة المنبر .. الأخ مرهف و رفـاقة على العمل الكبير و المجهود المقدر

موفقين إن شاء الله

( ود أحمـر )
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*تم التعديل
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*دائما شواف يااوهاج عشان كده مبدع ربنا يحفظك من الحاسدين
                        	*

----------


## أوندى

*حسبنا الله  ونعم الوكيل
اللهم احفظ كل المنابر المريخية من  كل شر
*

----------


## acba77

*الله يحفظ منتدانا من كل سوء وبلاء
*

----------


## الصفوى

*جارى التنفيذ
*

----------


## ميدو1

*done
done
done

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*تمت العملية
اللهم اجعل كيدهم فى نحرهم يا الله !!
*

----------


## الصفوى

*تم التنفيذ
*

----------


## acba77

*ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*تمت العملية
اللهم اجعل كيدهم فى نحرهم يا الله !!
*

----------


## الصفوى

*تم التغيير
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*تمت العملية
اللهم اجعل كيدهم فى نحرهم يا الله !!
*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

دائما شواف يااوهاج عشان كده مبدع ربنا يحفظك من الحاسدين



تسلم يامدير 
بقينا نشك فى ضلنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*الله يكفينا شر  الحسد والحاسدين ويحفظ زعيمنا من اعين المتربصين
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*تم إجراء  اللازم 0
*

----------


## النجمي

*علم و تم التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## alhorey

*ان شاء الله المنتدي سيصمد
*

----------


## غندور

*تم التغيير
*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*حاضررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*وتتواصل حملة التربص على مريخاب أولاين !! والصفوة لها بإذن الله ..


*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*نرجو من الاعضاء الكرام تغيير كلمة المرور الى كلمة مرور أقوى بحيث تحتوي كلمة المرور على ارقام وحروف معاً حتى يصعب اختراقها ..

ولا نامت أعين الحاقدين الحاسدين ..



*

----------


## حسن بشير

*علم وتم التنفيذ
يا أخوانا الناس ديل
مالم علينا؟
اللهم أجعل كيدهم في نحرهم
                        	*

----------


## ايداهور22

*تم التغير 
ربنا يحفظ المنبر من هؤلاء الجزم
                        	*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*تم الإجراء بنجاح

شكرا للإدارة

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم

اللهم إحفظ المنتدى وكل منتديات المريخ

آمين.

*

----------


## مرهف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
        ( الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ  فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ  الْوَكِيلُ)
 نعم حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
 نفس ما حدث لمنتدي الجماهير 
 كان له ان يتكرر بمنبر مريخاب اون لاين
 لولا رعاية الله واحتفاظنا بنسخة احتياطية خارجية
 امس وعند الساعة الثانية كان كل شيئ يسير علي مايرام
 حينها اغلقت جهاز المكتب وذهبت الي البيت لتناول وجبة الغداء
 وعند وصولي البيت تقريبا كانت الساعة الثانية والنصف او تزيد قليلا
 فتحت جهاز البيت لاتصفح المنبر وعند الضغط علي رابط الموقع
 اتتني رسالة بان الموقع غير موجود بتاتاً
 راجعت اتصالي بالنت وجدته مائة بالمائة
 عرفت ان وراء الامر تخريب
 حينها اتصل علي الاخ الفاضل علاء الدين (افريكانو)
 مستفسراً عما يحدث بالمنبر
 قلت له ادعو الله ان يلطف بنا ويبدو انه محاولة تخريب
 اتصلت علي الشركة المستضيفة قالوا لي انه من اعدادات السيرفر
 وتحت اصراري لهم بان هنالك محاولة اختراق للموقع 
 رجعوا للسيرفر ووجدوا بانه ليس هنالك ما يشير لموقع مريخاب اون لاين
 فقد نجح المخربين حينها في مسح المنبر نهائياً
 بكل ملفاته وتلاعبوا باعدادات اباتشي السيرفر
 وكانوا في طريقهم لفعل ما هو اسوأ من ذلك
 والحمد لله اننا تداركنا الاسوا في اللحظات الاخيرة
 كانت صدمة بالنسبة للكثيرين 
 وكانت دافعاً لنا ومحفزاً للتقدم اكثر واكثر للتقدم علي درجات التميز والنجاح
 ظنوا بانهم قد افلحوا في مسح مريخاب اون لاين نهائياً ونسوا ان الله نصيرنا 
 طالما اننا في نصرته
 منذ الامس وحتي الان والعمل يجري علي ارجاع المنبر بكل عضويته 
 وبكافة المشاركات 
 والحمد لله قد نجحنا بنسبة كبيرة جداً في تحقيق هذا الهدف
 ومن هنا نتقدم بعميق اسفنا للاعضاء الذين انتسبوا للمنبر خلال العشرة الايام الماضية
 لم نكن نريد ان نفقدهم لكن رياح الغدر ابت الا ان نفقدهم
 وكذلك اسفنا العميق للحذف الذي جري للمشاركات الاخيرة
 فقد رفعنا نسخة قديمة بتاريخ 13 مايو
 كي لا يتوقف الموقع نهائياً
 الاعتذار للجميع
 ..
 ما جري ويجري من محاولات تخريب لن تثنينا عن اداء رسالتنا ابداً
 ستكون هي دافعاً لنا للتجويد اكثر واكثر ان شاء الله
 اتمني من اخوتنا ان لا يطلقوا لعنانهم الظنون
 فبربط ما جري للجماهير وما يجري لاون لاين 
 نجد ان هنالك قاسم مشترك لضرب كل المواقع المريخية الناجحة 
 فاتمني ان تاخذ ادارات المنتديات المريخية الاخري التحوط والحذر
 فهنالك من لم يستيطعوا ان ينافسونا في النجاح
 ولا يستطيعون ان يكونوا مؤثرين مثلنا علي خارطة العمل التطوعي الرياضي
 فلهم دافع قوي جداً في ان تتوقف مسيرتنا في نقطة الصفر الذي يتقوقعون داخله
 ..
 ما قاموا به هو فعل يفضح نواياهم السيئة واخلاقهم المتعفنة
 ويزداد يقيننا بانهم ليس اهل للتنافس الشريف فلا خوف علي سودان المريخ في ظل وجودهم
 لانهم لن يكونوا مثلنا يرسون لدعائم النهضة ويخططون للنجاح
 ..
 الحمد لله ان تم حماية الموقع حماية كاملة شاملة بعد التوكل علي الله 
 فان عاودوا الكرة فلن يجدوننا مثل ما وجدونا مسبقاً
 فقد استأجروا محترفين في عمليات التخريب
 وقد يستأجرونهم مقبلاً
 ولكن ان الله معنا ما دمنا معه ومتوكلين عليه
 ..
 هذا ملخص سريع لما حدث امس
 واي استفسار سنكون حاضرين ان شاء الله
 ...
 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*تم الاجراء  وربنا يصيبهم فى مقتل 
اميييييييييين يارب
*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير
                        	*

----------


## أوندى

*تم الاجراء  
وربنا  يحفظ المنتدى من كل  شر
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحمد لله والشكر لله 
الشكر لكم حبيبنا مرهف على ما تقدمونه للمنبر من تضحيات جسام
والذى حدث بالامس هو ما كنا نخشاه نرجو اخذ كل مقومات الحيطة والحذر مستقبلا مهما يكلفنا ذلك فنحن مستعدون لبذل الغالى والنفيس للمحافظة على منبرنا الذى صار بالنسبة لنا بيتنا الثانى ولا نامت اعين الجبناء !!
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*الحبيب مرهف

لك  التحيه  والتقديروأنت  كنت

با لأمس  أكثرالناس  ألماً وإحباطاً

لما أصاب  المنبر  من كيد الحاقدين

ولك  الشكر والتقدير  وأنت  لم  يغمض

لك  جفن  حتى تمكنت  من إعادة  المنبر

إلى أهله فى زمنٍ  يعتبر قياسياً فى مثل

هذه  الحالات  0

 وعوداً  حميداً  موفقاً  نتمناه لمنتدى

الجماهير  لتواصل المنتديات المريخيه

رسالتها  ونسأل الله  أن يحفظها جميعاً

من شر  كل  حاسدٍ وحاقد 0
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*فلا نامت اعين الجبناء
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*قال الله تعالى: {الم. أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لا يُفْتَنُونَ. وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ الْكَاذِبِينَ}[العنكبوت: 1-3]

أن ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
معكم ونشد من أزركم
*

----------


## acba77

*اللهم اجعل كيدهم في نحرهم
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*قلبى كان حاسس لان دائما بعد النجاح ياتى الحاقدين
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الحبيب عبدالقادر
أحني لك الهامات إحتراما".. 
وأنا أحد الشهود علي المجهود الجبار جدا"
 والذي ظللت تبذله منذ تلك اللحظة وحتي اليوم ..
 ويشهد الله أنني كنت أستحي من رفع الهاتف للاتصال بك خشية التشويش وأنت تقاتل وتتصل وتفعل كل جهدك
 ليعود المنبر من جديد .. 
وهنا في الداخل كان الاخ الباشمهندس محمد حسين 
شعلة متقدة من الحركة ..مجهود قوي وكبير
 بذله لأجل عودة المنبر
 وكذلك الاخ افريكانو ذلك الرجل النشط والنشط جدا"
 وكل أعضاء الادارة والاشراف بالداخل
 من غرفة عمليات ظلت طوال الليل تتابع 
وترد علي الاخوة الاعضاء
 الاخ المدير موسي القطاني والعزيز جواندي والعزيز رياض والاخ الجيلي شاور والدكتورة قنوان
وكذلك لا يفوتني تسجيل صوت شكر للأخوة الاعضاء
 والذين كلما كثرت اتصالاتهم واستفسارتهم 
كلما زاد أملنا بأن كل الامور ستعود الي طبيعتها
 والحمد كان الله في عوننا
 وانشالله نحن في درب النجاح سائرون

ولا بتفرقنا المسافة ولابيقيق بيناتنا عارض
*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*جزيل الشكر أخ مرهف وكل الإخوة الذين يسهرون 

على إستمرارية هذا المنبر

تمنياتنا بأن تكون هذه هي المرة الأخيرة

وبغض النظر عن من هو الفاعل وما هو هدفه

فإني أقول له حرام عليك

وربنا معانا بإذن الله.

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ..
وحفظك الله يا عبد القادر على هذا المجهود الجبار ..
بكل تأكيد ستتواصل عملية القرصنة إن لم نكن لها بالمرصاد ..
وأرجو من الاخوة ادريي مواقع المريخ الأخرى أن يأخذوا حذرهم ..
مسلسل استهداف الزعيم مستمر ..

*

----------


## acba77

*اللهم اجعل كيدهم في نحرهم
                        	*

----------


## النجمي

*نتمني من الادارة الموقرة عمل باك اب يوميا حتي المرور من هذه الايام العصيبة
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*الحمد لله من قبل والحمدلله من بعد
ماضاع حق واره طالب 
نرسل الشكر اطنانا الي الاخوة في الادارة وعلي راسهم الاخوة مرهف...محمد حسين...افريكانو  علي المجهود الجبار الذي قاموا به لي استرجاع بيتنا وملاذا مريخاب اون لاين الي التحليق في الفضاءات الواسعة
فلهم منا جزيل الشكر والامتنان
والله المستعان علي امره
                        	*

----------


## omer_mairno

*عُـلم وجاري التنفيذ
*

----------


## omer_mairno

*تم تغيير كلمة المرور بـ
10 ارقام + 4 حروف + علامة

أها كده كيف؟؟

ان شاء الله الاختراق ما بجي بي عندي تب

*

----------


## omer_mairno

*تم التنفيذ
*

----------


## omer_mairno

*جزاك الله كل الخير
*

----------


## omer_mairno

*الحمد لله والشكر لله لن يثنينا تخريب عن مواصلة المسيرة الظافرة باذن الله تعالى
*

----------


## الصفوى

*هذا ان دل انما يدل على ان اونلاين فىالطريق الصحيح
وانه اصبح خطرا على اعداء الزعيم
الى الامام ولن نلتفت لمثل هذه المؤامرات الدنيئه
*

----------


## الصفوى

*شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات
*

----------


## ابوعبير

*الله يديك العافية يا مرهف
*

----------


## ودحسن

*الحمد لله علي كل حال
مشكورة الادارة علي عودة المنبر بهذة السرعة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اخي الحبيب مرهف

الاخوان المشرفين والاعضاء

الحبيب محمد حسين

مجلس شوري 

انهم خفافيش الظــــــــــلام

.نعم انهم اعداء النجاح تجدهم في كل مكان ...يظهرون كخفافيش الظلام لأنهم لايستطيعون العيش في النور بين البشر ... لايريدون للنجاح مكاناً بيننا ...يؤلمهم ان نكون ناجحين....يؤلمهم ان يشاهدوننا من نجاح الى نجاح....يؤلمهم جداً ويفزعهم ويقض مضاجعهم ان يكون لدينا مثل هذا الصرح الكبير... يموتون غيظاً كلما شاهدوا وتصفحوا هذا المنبر .... يتسائلون عن سر هذا النجاح المدهش لهذا المنبر الرائع ....عن سر نجاح هذه النخبة من المشرفين في ادارة ومتابعة هذا المنتدى...يتسائلون عن سر هذا العدد الضخم من الاعضاء ....يتسائلون كيف لمجلس شوري من كبار العقول ان يتواجد في هذا المنبر .....يتسائلون عن سر الشفافية التي يتوشح بها هذا المنبر.....يتسائلون ويتسائلون ولكنهم في الواقع لايجهلون....هم يعرفون ان الاحترام السائد في هذا المنبرهو احد اسرار نجاحه....هم يعرفون ان الكتابات الراقية والصريحة التي تصب في مصلحة سودان المريخ هي احد اهم عناصر تفوقه....هم يعرفون ان في هذا المنبر يمكن ان توصل صوتك لأكبر مسئول في مجلس ادارة سودان المريخ باحترام وادب....هم يعرفون ان اعضاء مجلس ادارة الزعيم وصحفيون الزعيم يتابعون كل مايطرح في هذا المنبر ويتفاعلون معه ويدعمونه بقوة....هم يعرفون ان المودة والمحبة واحترام وجهات النظر بين الاعضاء لايمكن ان تجدها في ارقى المنتديات ولاكنها احد اهم مميزات هذا المنبر ........نعم انهم يعرفون كل هذا واكثر .............ولكن الحقد اعمى فأعمى اعينهم وأصم أذانهم وطبع على قلوبهم 
انهم اعداء النجاح يااخوتي مشرفي واعضاء اون لاين .... انهم مريضون بداء الحقد والحسد فأدعوا لهم بالشفاء ...
اخوتي المشرفين والاعضاءومجلس شوري ولجنة تسير لقد بنيتم هذا المنبر باخلاقكم العالية وبتعاملكم الراقي فكنتم نعم الاخوة ونعم الصحبة ..وكنتم اهل للشكر واهل للتقدير والعرفان... وانتم اكبر من ان تؤثر فيكم او حتى تشغل بالكم تفاهات والاعيب خفافيش الظلام واعداء النجاح واعلموا " ان القافلة تسير والكلاب تنبح " 

ولو ان كل كلب عوى القمته حجراً....................لأصبح الصخر مثقالٍ بدينار

*

----------


## az3d

*الحمد لله على كل حال

انذار مبكر ولكن لي خير ان شاء الله

مشكووورين على المجهود يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*تم  التغيير
*

----------


## az3d

*تم التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*[frame="1 80"] 
نجمة في أعماق الفؤاد...خير من ألف فوق السماء
[/frame]شكرآ لمجهوداتكم ووفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم
*

----------


## أوندى

*قوى الله  ساعدكم  اهل  المنبر
ويخذى اولئك  الحساد
*

----------


## أوندى

*تاريخ التسجيل 07-05-10 إجمالي المشاركات 0 
مشاهدة جميع الإحصائيات
 الأصدقاء 

tgmt86 ليس لديه أصدقاء حتى 
مين الأخ ؟؟؟
*

----------


## كدكول

*انه الحسد اللهم دمرهم وشتت شملهم               تفى عليهم
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*تم أجراء اللازم
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*الحسد يأكل  أهله  كما تأكل  النّار  نفسها

 والله  لن يجنوا  إلا كل  خسار 0

نحن  لم نؤذى أحداً ولكنهم قومٌ ملاء الحقد

 قلوبهم  وأعماها فكان  أن  نرى منهم ما

يشبههم  وينسجم مع شخصياتهم0

 لنّ  يكسرونا  الحبيب طارق  وبإذن الله  من

 نجاحٍ  إلى آخر 0
*

----------


## تينا

*حضرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## عمده

*لا نامت اعين الجبناء
والف حمدا لله علي سلامه المنبر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحمد لله علي كل حال
ولخير ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل علي كل من تسول له نفسه بالعبث بكل مايخص الزعيم ,,,

نشكر للقائمين علي امر هذا المنتدي وكل المنتديات المريخية علي الجهود الطوعية

المبذولة لرفعة شأن الزعيم , جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونقدر لكم الجهود وسيروا وعين الله ترعانا ,,,
*

----------


## عجبكو

*باذن الله سيظل المنبر واقفا في وجه كل اعداء التميز لا تتاسف يا مرهف فلا بد ان نفرح لانه لولا تميز المنبر لما هوجمنا ومنصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*كلمة شكراً لاتكفي .. ياالعزيز الغالى مرهف .. على ماتبذله قي سبيل ابقاء المنير قائماً .. وسامقاً وفي حماية هذا المنبر الرائع من ايدي المخربين .. والحاسدين والكايدين  .. شكرا مليييييارات شكرا وحماكم الله وصانكم وابقاكم وآدامكم .. عزيزي تقبل تحياتي واتمني من الله ان نلتقي جميعا في خدمة مريخنا العظيم
*

----------


## متيم المريخ

*معلومات قيمة ومفيدة ونسال الله أن يجنبنا شرور الهكر والمخربين
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*جاري التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الصفوة كالذهب لاتزيده النار الا لمعانا....خوتنا الصادقه واحترامنا هم سبب التهكير...فلنواصل اخوة فى الله واصدقاء فى دارنا مريخاب اون لاين لنغيظهم ونكويهم فى نيران حقدهم الدفين


              مريخاب احبكم احبكم:wrd::1 (12)::1 (44):
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*تم التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## bakri2010

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

فسيكفيكهم الله . وهو السميع العليم }

*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*علم وسينفذ
*

----------


## ايداهور22

*الحمد لله علي العودة 

ولو اجتمعت الامه علي ان يصيبوك بشى لا يصيبوك بشي الا وقد كتبه الله لك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تم التغيير حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*الهم اجعل كيدهم في نحرهم
والحمد لله على كل شئ
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الاعضاء ليست مهمة ارقامهم ولكن الاهم ارقام الادارة والاشراف فهي التي يستهدفها المخترقون
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*لا يحيق المكر السئ الا باهله
يمكرون ونمكر والله خير الماكرين
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
ماذا يريدون؟
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*شكرا جزيلا على وجود أمثالكم 
لكن السؤال البطرح نفسو يامرهف كيف إخترق المخربين  السيرفر ويعني لو ما الباكب الاتعمل الايام الفاتت دي كان رحنا في حق الله   ومشكور مرة تانية على المجهود
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*كما قلت لكم سابقا ...الادارة والاشراف وذوي الصلاحيات فقط هم المستهدفون الاعضاء غيرو مستهدفين
                        	*

----------


## nona

*لاحول ولاقوة الابالله 
عسي ان تكرهوا شئ وهو خير لكم 
سيرو وعين الله ترعاكم 
فالشكر كل الشكر على المجهود المبزول بالغالي والنفيس من اجل الزعيم ومنبره من اجلنا جميعا 
فهذه الدسايس والمحن لاتزيدنا الا قوة وصلابة ومحبة في الزعيم وصفوته
ولتتواصل مسيرة الانتصارات رغم كيد الحاسين
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*تم التغيير
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم ..........زز
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انتظروني فانا أملك الحل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

كما قلت لكم سابقا ...الادارة والاشراف وذوي الصلاحيات فقط هم المستهدفون الاعضاء غيرو مستهدفين



يامحمد مامون غير البساويرد وخلي الكلام الكتير

:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*تم التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كثير من اصحاب المنتديات يعانون من مشاكل الاختراق

طرق الاختراق تكون من عدة اسباب

هي:

اختراق جهاز صاحب الموقع
الاختراق عن طريق الثغرات

قبل ان نبدأ الشرح احببت ان ابلغ عن نقطه وهي الموضوع سوف يتجدد كل (6) شهور إن وجدت ثغرات جديدة

نبدأ شرح كيفية حماية المنتدى من المتطفلين الهكر:

ملاحظة هامة: يجب اخذ نسخة احتيطاية قبل التعديل على اي ملف

اولا: وضع جدار ناري على اهم المجلدات

اذهب الى لوحة تحكم موقعك Cpanel عن طريق هذا الرابط

http://www.xxx.com/cpanel
او
http://www.xxx.com:2082



User name: ادخل اسم المستخدم للوحة تحكم موقعك
Password: ادخل الرقم السري للوحة تحكم موقعك

ثم إضغط OK

اذهب الى Password Protect Directories



اذا على ايقونة ملف منتداك الرئيسي وغالبا مايكون vb



اضغط على اسم ملف ملف لوحة تحكم منتداك وغالبا مايكون admincp



ضع علامة صح في المربع

ثم إضغط save



ثم إضغط Go Back



User Name: ضع إسم المستخدم للجدار الناري
Password: ضع الرقم السري للجدار الناري

ثم إضغط على Add/modify authorized user



اذا ظهرت لك هذه الرسالة

User Modified
The user اسم مستخدم الجدار الناري now has the password الرقم السري للجدار الناري . 

فأنت في السليم 



الان اذهب الى لوحة تحكم منتداك لتتأكد من العملية

http://www.xxx.com/vb/admincp

User name: ضع اسم مستخدم الجدار الناري
Password: ضع الرقم السري للجدار الناري

ثم إضغط OK



نعمل مثل الخطوات على المجلدان (modcp - includes)

انتهى شرح الجدار الناري

ثانيا: تغيير إسم هذه المجلدات (admincp - modcp - install)

هذا الشرح سوف ينقسم الى قسمان

القسم الاول: تغيير اسماء المجلدان (admincp - modcp)

اذهب الى الـ FTP ومن ثم افتح ملف المنتدى الرئيسي وغير اسماء المجلدات (admincp - modcp) الى الاسم الذي تريده

ثم includes ثم اذهب الى ملف config.php

وابحث عن

     رمز PHP:
  $config['Misc']['admincpdir'] = 'admincp';  
   
واستبدل admincp الى الاسم الذي استبدله بالسابق
وابحث عن
     رمز PHP:
  $config['Misc']['modcpdir'] = 'modcp';  
   
واستبدل modcp الى الاسم الذي استبدلته بالسابق

واحفظ الملف

انتهى القسم الاول

القسم الثاني: تغيير اسم المجلد install

اذهب الى الـ FTP وغير اسم المجلد install الى اي اسم تريده

انتهى شرح تغيير اسماء المجلدات

ثالثاً: وضع الكلمات الممنوعة

اذهب الى خيارات المنتدى واختار منها خيارات المنتدى



ا
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ذهب الى خيارات الرقابة ثم إضغط على تعديل الإعدادات



تفعيل الرقابة: إختار نعم
الرمز لاستبدال الكلمات الممنوعة: ضع الرمز الذي تريد به استبدال الكلمات الممنوعة
الكلمات الممنوعة: ضع في هذا المربع الكلمات الموجودة في المرفقات
إزالة أحرف ASCII الفارغة: اتركه كما هو

ثم إضغط حفظ



ملاحظة: اذا كنت مركب هاك الإهدائات فيلزم وضع هذه الكلمات الممنوعة

انتهى شرح وضع الكلمات الممنوعة

رابعاً: ترقيع ثغرة التحويل

هام جداً: توجد كلمات ممنوعة فأستخدم الملف المرفق

اذهب الى الـ FTP ومن ثم افتح ملف المنتدى الرئيسي وافتح ملف newthread.php

وابحث عن

     رمز PHP:
  ############### SET PHP ENVIRONMENT ###################  
   
اضف قبله

     رمز PHP:
  function BmTar($x) 
{ 
$bandWords=strtolower($x) ; 
            if(!(eregi('content',$bandWords) 
            or eregi('*******',$bandWords) 
            or eregi('equiv',$bandWords) 
            or eregi('******',$bandWords) 
            or eregi('******',$bandWords) 
            or eregi('<meta',$bandWords))) 
            { 
            if( !(eregi('script',$bandWords) 
            and eregi('window',$bandWords) 
            and eregi('javascript',$bandWords) 
            and eregi('********',$bandWords))) ; else $x=''; 
            } else     $x=''; 
            return $x; 
}  
   
في نفس الملف ابحث عن

      رمز PHP:
      $newpost['title'] =& $vbulletin->GPC['subject'];  
   
 استبدله بـ

      رمز PHP:
      $newpost['title'] =BmTar(& $vbulletin->GPC['subject']);  
   
 احفظ الملف

 اذا كنت مركب هاك الإهدائات فأفعل الاتي:

 افتح ملف ehdaa.php

 ابحث عن

      رمز PHP:
  ################ SET PHP ENVIRONMENT ###################  
   
 اضف قبله

      رمز PHP:
  function BmTar($x) 
{ 
$bandWords=strtolower($x) ; 
            if(!(eregi('content',$bandWords) 
            or eregi('*******',$bandWords) 
            or eregi('equiv',$bandWords) 
            or eregi('******',$bandWords) 
            or eregi('******',$bandWords) 
            or eregi('<meta',$bandWords))) 
            { 
            if( !(eregi('script',$bandWords) 
            and eregi('window',$bandWords) 
            and eregi('javascript',$bandWords) 
            and eregi('********',$bandWords))) ; else $x=''; 
            } else     $x=''; 
            return $x; 
}  
   
 في نفس الملف ابحث عن

      رمز PHP:
              $tableehdaa = iif($vbulletin->options['ehdaa_add_setting'] AND !can_moderate(), 'ehdaa_w', 'ehdaa');  
   
 اضف قبله

      رمز PHP:
              $vbulletin->GPC['msg']=BmTar($vbulletin->GPC['msg']); 
$vbulletin->GPC['home']=BmTar($vbulletin->GPC['home']);  
   
 واحفظ الملف

 انتهى شرح ترقيع ثغرة التحويل

خامساً: ترقيع ثغرة announcement.php وforumdisplay.php (الإعلانات)

 اذهب الى الـ FTP ومن ثم افتح ملف المنتدى الرئيسي وافتح ملف announcement.php

 وابحث عن

      رمز PHP:
  $postbit_obj =& $postbit_factory->fetch_postbit('announcement');  
   
 اضف اسفله

      رمز PHP:
  $changesomechars = array('\&quot;','\'','|','(',')',':','&amp;','$','<','>','"'); 
$newchars = array('&quot;',''','l','(',')',':','&','$','&lt;','&gt;','&quot;); 
$post[title] = str_replace($changesomechars, $newchars,$post[title]); 
$post[title] = strip_tags($post[title]);  
   
 احفظ الملف

 افتح ملف forumdisplay.php

 ابحث عن 

      رمز PHP:
  fetch_musername($announcement);  
   
 اضف اسفله

      رمز PHP:
  $changesomechars = array('\&quot;','\'','|','(',')',':','&amp;','$','<','>','"'); 
$newchars = array('&quot;',''','l','(',')',':','&','$','&lt;','&gt;','&quot;'); 
$announcement['title'] = str_replace($changesomechars, $newchars,$announcement['title']); 
$announcement['title'] = strip_tags($announcement['title]);  
   
 واحفظ الملف

 انتهى شرح ترقيع ثغرة announcement.php وforumdisplay.php (الإعلانات)

سادساً: ترقيع ثغرة sql

 اذهب الى الـ FTP ومن ثم افتح ملف المنتدى الرئيسي وافتح ملف inlinemod.php

 وابحث عن:

      رمز PHP:
  foreach ($postids AS $index => $postid)  
        {  
               if ($postids["$index"] != intval($postid))  
            {  
                unset($postids["$index"]);  
            }  
        }  
   
 استبدله بـ

      رمز PHP:
  foreach ($postids AS $index => $postid)  
        {  
$postids["$index"]=(int)$postids["$index"];  
        }  
   
 في نفس الملف ابحث عن

      رمز PHP:
  foreach ($threadids AS $index => $threadid)  
        {  
            if ($threadids["$index"] != intval($threadid))  
            {  
                unset($threadids["$index"]);  
            }  
        }  
   
 استبدله بـ

      رمز PHP:
  foreach ($threadids AS $index => $threadid)  
        {  
$threadids["$index"]=(int)$threadids["$index"];  
        }  
   
 واحفظ الملف

 انتهى شرح ترقيع ثغرة sql

 سابعاً: ترقيع ثغرة قالب الـ forumhome


 اذهب الى الـ FTP ومن ثم افتح ملف المنتدى الرئيسي وافتح ملف newthread.php

 وابحث عن

      رمز PHP:
  $newpost['title'] =& $vbulletin->GPC['subject'];  
   
 استبدله بـ

      رمز PHP:
  $newpost['title'] =htmlspecialchars_uni(& $vbulletin->GPC['subject']);  
//    $newpost['title'] =& $vbulletin->GPC['subject'];  
   
 واحفظ الملف

 انتهى شرح ترقيع ثغرة forumhome

ثامناً: ترقيع ثغرة فلود التسجيل اكثر من 3000 اسم

 اضغط على خيارات المنتدى واختار منها خيارات المنتدى



 اختار إعدادات الصور ثم إضغط على تعديل الإعدادات



مكتبة معالجة الصورة: اختار الخيار GD

مكتبة التحقق من الصورة: اختار الخيار GD (خط بسيط) وإضغط حفظ



 ثم اذهب الى خيارات المنتدى

 واختار خيارات تسجيل الأعضاء



التحقق بالصور: اختار نعم

 واضغط حفظ
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تيغنت ان الاختراق كان من حسابي انا لاني اضع باسويرد سهل (1..............6 )



فاعزروني جميعا 



تم التغير لي باسويرد  عجيييييييييييب زي اسمي ههههههههههه



لكم العتبى حتى ترضو
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*يا محمد حسين سلامات 

ماهى اخر  المستجدات  ؟؟؟ 

وهل  الوضع تحت السيطرة  ؟؟؟ 

حتى  نطمئن 
*

----------


## nona

*علم وينفز فوراً يارئيس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تشكر يا محمد مامون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بارك الله فيك لاكن كلامك دة ما كتير كان تفصلو لين في حلقات
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*.


.



.


.
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لا أدرى هل هو ايضآ تم تهكيره، ام مجرد اختفاء مؤقت لعوامل فنية.....
دخلت على الموقع بكافة المتصفحات الا ان الناتج هو:
[gdwl]The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later[/gdwl]
ما الذى يحدث لمنتديات المريخ بوجه خاص؟؟؟؟؟
هل هى بداية لما هو أسوأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قبل شهر كان منتدى الجماهير.....
وبالامس القريب كان منبر مريخاب اون لاين.......
واليوم حتى اللحظة لا ندرى هل تعرض منتدى جمهور الصفوة لما سبقه اليه شقيقاه؟؟؟؟
اللهم نسألك اللطف
ومن لديه معلومة فليزودنا بها.....
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يديك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*يعطيك العافية انت من زمان فين كل لحظة تتكشف لى الحقيقة بان الصفوة فعلا مبدعين والا ما كان هذا التهكير شكرا ود المامون شكرا على التوضيح الثر دمت لهذا الكيان العظيم
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*علم وجارى التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الاخ غندور حقيقة الامر محير وفيه شى من الغرابة والاستغراب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دي تكون عملية منظمة من الجلافيط 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اذا هي حرب علي منتدياتنا لابد من رد الصاع صاعين ولا رايكم شنو
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الموقع مساحته خلصت 
اتمني التواصل مع ادارته لنقله علي سيرفر خاص
...
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*فعلا يا محمد هى اذن منظمة تلك الهجمات, وفعلا خوفهم كله من جماهير المريخ وتواصلها مع ناديها وهو ما يفتقدونه
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الموقع مساحته خلصت 
اتمني التواصل مع ادارته لنقله علي سيرفر خاص
...



 شكرآ للتوضيح,,,,,
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

كما قلت لكم سابقا ...الادارة والاشراف وذوي الصلاحيات فقط هم المستهدفون الاعضاء غيرو مستهدفين






بسحروك يا محمد مامون
:tfker:
 علي الذكاء ده
عليك الله غير كلمة المرور بتاعتك وانت ساكت
 
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*عين عين عين واصبتنا
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*ما حدث لمنتدياتنا لم يجعل لنا رأسآ لتفكر...
يالطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اوفيت وكفيت...ونحن عشان نغيظهم علينا بالترابط اكثر واكثر وانشاءالله اخوه ومريخاب دوما
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*معا سنصون كل منتديات المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*من راسك ولا من كراسك ولا من خبرة صاحبك السورى
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*الرسالة على واجهة منتدى وشبكة الزعيم تشير الى انتهاء الباندويث المخصص للموقع

*

----------


## ترطيبة

*[quote=أوهاج;98704
أفيدونا إذا كانت هنالك صلاحية للإشراف بالدخول متخفين
وإذا لم تكن الله قال بى قولو[/quote]


الاعضاء برضو عندهم صلاحية التخفي
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

الاعضاء برضو عندهم صلاحية التخفي



 







كييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف يا طرطيبة 







*

----------


## ترطيبة

*عمليات وطرق التهكير تتطور يوميا وبصورة سريعة 
زيارة سريعة لاوكار القراصنة تجد فيها ما يشيب له الولدان

*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اللهم احفظ الزعيم من كيد الحاقدين
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

من راسك ولا من كراسك ولا من خبرة صاحبك السورى



:584: قاسي قلبك علي ليه:584:
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ممكن عن طريق اخفاء معلوماتي عند التسجيل او عند تعديل ملفك
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*من صاحبي السوري وبعض معلوماتي
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*هؤلاء هم جمهور الترجي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

هؤلاء هم جمهور الترجي



 
ياود المــــــــــــامون ترجي شنو ياقلب

المساحة المخصصة للموقع علي السيرفر المستضيف امتلأت
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ممكن عن طريق اخفاء معلوماتي عند التسجيل او عند تعديل ملفك



 
كـــــــــــــان زمان وجبر ياتيــــــــــــنا
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*:: نعم انا هنا أوجهه الاتهام الى الهاكرز سليم رافي احد مشجعي الترجي الذي
توعد بمهاجمة كل مواقع المريخ (هذا تصريحه قبل مباراة ام درمان .. ووعد بذك مرة اخرى 
بعد حصب جمهور المريخ الملعب بالحجارة

والدليل انظرو ما فعله بصفحة المريخ على الفيس بوك وهذا اتهام صريح لنفسه ...ففقط انظرو ماذا قال
:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Tunis/nady-almrykh-alswdany/75937234916?ref=tshttp://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Tunis/nady-almrykh-alswdany/75937234916?ref=ts
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*حتى انهم نشرو كل صور الترجي على الموقع
وهذه الظاهرة قدد تكررت من قبل عندما اخترق احد جمهور الاهلي كل منتديات السودان بما فيها منتدى جماهير المريخ
وكتب (اصابة ابو تريكة سيدفع ثمنها كل المواقع السودانية)
عندما اصيب ابو تريكة في مباراة الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

جزاك الله خير



:ooo9o::ooo9o::ooo9o::ooo9o::ooo9o:
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله ياود المامون ماقصرت الله يديك العافيه 
لو علي ابقيك مشرف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*وما الحل برايك
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




والله ياود المامون ماقصرت الله يديك العافيه 
لو علي ابقيك مشرف



هههههههههه تسلمي يا غالية انا كنت مشرف التصميم في منتدى جماهير المريخ في ام 2007 و 2008
الاششراف عمل مرهق .. 
ولكننا سنخدم المنبر سواء كنا اعضاء او مشرفين
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




وما الحل برايك



كتبت بوست بعنوان : الطريقة العلمية لقهر الهاكرز ..

http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/showthread.php?t=8887
اذا طبقت بحذافيرها فثق تماما بانه لا يمكن الختراق بسهولة على الاقل من شخص عربي
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*خلاص ماتزعل نخليك مراقب تشوف الجماعه ديل وتلعب معهم ذي كاسروكا وتكسرهم وتطلع روحهم عشان نرتاح منهم 
تخريمه : ماتزعلو منا يامشرفين ومراقبين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

كتبت بوست بعنوان : الطريقة العلمية لقهر الهاكرز ..

http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/showthread.php?t=8887
اذا طبقت بحذافيرها فثق تماما بانه لا يمكن الختراق بسهولة على الاقل من شخص عربي



 



تشكر يا مصممنا
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*دعونا ياشباب نرفع القبعات لود المامون لهذا المجهود الكبير لك منى تحية خاصة
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

الاعضاء برضو عندهم صلاحية التخفي



تم الغاء خاصيه التخفي من جميع الاعضاء
وداعا لنظريه مصطفي سيد احمد
يا مافيش ومالي الفجه
:1 (49):
*

----------


## تينا

*ولا يهمك واثقين منك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*لك مني اجمل تحية يا محمد 


تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ولا يهمك واثقين منك



 





تشكري يا تينا :1 (49):
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلمو يا شباب ... مشكورين على المرور
                        	*

----------


## mzmoz

*يا باشمهندس ..  ضروري للأعضاء العاديين زينا كدي تغيير كلمة المرور
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هل تعلم ان الهاكرز اول شئ يجرب هذه الارقام السهلة

لكن لا تقلق ... لانك لست من الادارة او الاشراف لان عضوية اللادارة والاشراف هي التي من خلالها يتم الاختراق اما عضوية الاعضاء فلا يمكن فعل اي شئ بها ...انتا لست السبب يا عجبكو
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*محمد مامون تسلم يا جميل
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم يا عاشق الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 8 (8 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			m_mamoon, متيم المريخ, africanu, Azmi shosh, بحاري, رياض عباس بخيت, صخر, عاشق الصفوة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mzmoz
					

يا باشمهندس ..  ضروري للأعضاء العاديين زينا كدي تغيير كلمة المرور




ضروري خاص خالص يا مزمز

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mzmoz
					

يا باشمهندس .. ضروري للأعضاء العاديين زينا كدي تغيير كلمة المرور



ضرووووووووووووري يادكتور مازن
*

----------


## mzmoz

*100 في 100 

عــــلـــم ، الله يجازي الكان السبب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*يا ود يا خطر تسلم
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

تم الغاء خاصيه التخفي من جميع الاعضاء
وداعا لنظريه مصطفي سيد احمد
يا مافيش ومالي الفجه
:1 (49):




وانا من قبيل اقول الهوا دة جايي من وين تارينا قاعدين في الصقيعة ساي :maaamy:
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

تيغنت ان الاختراق كان من حسابي انا لاني اضع باسويرد سهل (1..............6 )




غايتو دي بالغت فيها :ANSmile30:
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

يا ود يا خطر تسلم




عشان كده مختفى

















*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

تم الغاء خاصيه التخفي من جميع الاعضاء

وداعا لنظريه مصطفي سيد احمد
يا مافيش ومالي الفجه

:1 (49):



 
وانا اقول النور مطشش العيون مالو , اذا كانت هذه الخاصية تساعد في حماية

المنتدي الامنية فسيروا وعين الله ترعاكم , مع انها كانت بتدسنا من الديانة ,,,

مشكورة علي التوضيح يا دكتورة ,,,
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*رائع انت يا محمد مجهود يستاهل التقدير من ادارة المنبر
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*قل هو الله أحد * الله الصمد*لم يلد
ولم يولد*ولم يكن له كفوا أحد*
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*ربنا ابارك لنا فى ابناءالمريخ الاشاوس من مهندسين وتقنيين وعلى راسهم ود الماون امين يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*سلم يا ود المامون على المجهود الرائع
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*مشكوور كثيرا ياباشمهندس ونتمنا الاستفاده من هذه المعلومات القيمة
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*ربنا يعينكم ويعيننا لعمل الخير وكف الشر عنا جميعا اهل المريخ
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*اللهم اجعل كيدهم في نحرهم
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*الكلام جاب كلام 
وتسلموا جميعاً على المرور
:14_6_5[1]:
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*شوفنا الفكى ابو حمامة
ورشاوى الحكام
والتحكيم الهجين
...........
كان عملو فكى انترنت نمشى نقرا كورس تهكير
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*ود المأمون ياهندسة
شكرا كتير

جانبية:
مع الشفوت ناس مرهف عيلا يشوفو ليهم درب تانى
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*فيكي أولا دعونا نشرح طريقة الحماية وهي من أبسط الطرق 
أقدم لكم هذه الأسرار والذي بعضها معروف والبعض الآخر حديث ...  
لنبدأ بطرق الحماية/  
كيف تحمي نفسك من المخترقين ومن القنابل المتفجرة؟؟؟؟  
لتقي نفسك من خطر الهكرز والمخترقين  
أنا راح أعطيك نصايح هامة تقيك من السرقة ...  

فيه بعض ملفات التجسس ممكن يزرعها الهكرز بجهازك تتولى ارسال له جميع الباسووردات الي تدخلها بجهازك او كل ماتكتبته على الكيبورد ويزرع لك باتش اسمه ( KeyLogger ) خطير جدا  
وفيه برنامج يدعى Stokash وقد قام بشرحه أحد الاخوان في منتديات الهكرز عمليته سرقة كل ماكتبته على الكيبورد  
وهذي خدعة عليك الحذر منها  
سيصلك إيميل بعنوان كالتالي  
re-register your Account  
وأسم المرسل ثم بعد كالتالي  
MSN support  
سيطلب منك في هذا الإيميل كتابة اسم المستخدم والباسورد وإرساله بحجة إعادة تسجيلك  
إنتبه ولا تكتب أي شيء ولا ترسل أي شي حيث ان المرسل يحاول الاستيلاء على بريدك  

عليك القيام بالآتي:  
لايوجد أي برنامج في العالم يقوم بسرقة البريد بمجرد كتابة اسم المستخدم واختراقه إنما يوجد برامج تخمين تستطيع ان تتكفل بالمهمة ولاسيما غذا كانت الباسوورد قصيرة أو عبارة عن أرقام على شكل حركات أو اسامي معروفة..  
ومن أشهر هذه البرامج هي/  
munga bunga 
e-mail ***** 
http port 
menhaten 
girl frind 
wwwhack  
واللتي تكمن مهمتهم في تخمين قائمة كبيرة من الباسووردات على بريدك  
وللوقاية من جميع هذه البرامج  
1-وضع باسوورد عبارة عن أحرف وأرفام ورموز ويجب أن يكون عددها فوق 12 لأني سمعت انه يوجد برنامج يكشف جميع الباسووردات للإيميل وأيضا للمنتديات والتشاتات واللي يكون عددها 12 أو اقل ...  
أنواع الباسووردات  
سهلة(على شكل أرقام وخاصة إذا كانت على شكل مربع أو مثلث او إكس ... وغيرها )  
كهذه  
159753456 
183218321 
456852456 
123654789 
987456321 
147852369 
963258741  
والعديد من الحركات المعروفة...  
متوسطة(وهي التي تحتوي على حروف وتصعب كلما كانت الحروف غريبة وغير متناسقة ولاتشكل اسم معروف أو معلومة معروفة)  
مثل:  
ghdfydtfghg  
صعبة(وهي التي يستخدموها اغلب مستخدمي الهوتميل وتحتوي على أرقام وحروف)  
مثل:  
ggrtgf15f16  
صعبة جدا(أنصحك ان تضعها بهذا الخيار حتى تتجنب جميع انواع السرقة)  
وهي غنك تقوم بوضع باسوورد يحتوي على رموز وأحرف وأرقام وإذا أردت ان تصعبه أجعله باللغة العربية  
بغفلب156ل54ا61ـــــــ  
2-أن تقوم بتغيير الباسوورد من قترة غلى اخرى  
3-أن لاتضع ملف خاص بجهازك يحتوي على كلمة مرور بريدك فلاقدر الله دخل هكرز جهازك وشفطهاااا  
4-أنك تقوم بتغيير كلمة سر إذا كنت مشارك في منتدى وتجعلها مخالفة للبريد  
5-وبالنسبة للماسنجر إذا طلب منك أحد الأشخاض محادثة صوتية لاتقلبها إلا غذا كنت تثق من الشخص لأنه يقدر يطلع آيبيك ويخترقك ببرامج اختراق الاجهزة ... ويطلع الباسوورد  
6-لاتقم بتخزين الباسوورد وتصبح جاهزة على الماسنجر في جهازك أي لاتقم بوضع حفظ كلمة المرور  
7-وأخيرا السؤال السري ومااحد يقدر يطلعه إلا لما يطلع المدينة واليوسر وبعدها يطلعله السؤال ومايبقى له إلا الجواب علشان كذا قم بوضع مدينة لاتخط على البال وحط جواب سري مخالف جدا للسؤال السري حتى لايستطيع تخمينه  

<<< وبكذا راح تكون حميت بريدك من كل انواع السرقة  

---------------------  
كيف تبتعد عن خطر القنابل المتفجرة وتفجير البريد طبق الآتي/  
إن هذه الطريقة تقيك من برامج مدمرات البريد ومهما سوى مايقدر يفجر البريد .  
وإنت تختار المستوى اللي عنده يتوقف استقبال أي رسالة إضافية  
كيفية عمل ذلك !  
الدخول إلى البريد الذهاب إلى  
Options  
Junk Mail Filter  
وراح تلاقي أربع اختيارات وهي/  
Off: أرجو تغييره لأن لو قام البرنامج في الضرب فلن يتوقف حتى انتهاء البريد  
Low: أنصحك غنك تضع الاختيار عليه أنه يسمح باستقبال عدد كبير من الرسائل حتى لاتفقد رسايل بسهولة  
High: هذا الاختيار يجعل الرسايل توصلك بشكل قليل لايتعدى 100 رسالة ذات أحجام ضئيلة  
Exclusive: لايستقبل أي رسالة لاتضع المؤشر عليه لأنك سوف لن يستطيع أحد ان يقوم بمراسلتك  
============================== 
===  
والىن كيف نكتشف الآي بي من البريد ؟؟؟ الطريقة سلهة ولاتحتاج إلى شرح ممل  
وإليكم جميع الطرق//  
أولا:  
اعرف آي بي واحد يقوم بمراسلتك  
إذهب إلى  
Options  
Mail Display Settings  
وبعدها يجيك ثلاث أقسام كل واحد عنده خيارات  
روح عند الثالث والذي يحمل اسم  
Message Headers  
وخل الخيار على Advanced  
وبعدها افتح أي رسالة وراح تجد الآي بي في أسفل عنوان الرسالة  
&  
ثانيا:  
تستطيع بهذه الطريقة الاستفادة من شيئين اول شي انك راح تعرف هل قام الضحية بفتح رسالتك والشي الثاني راح يجيلك الآي بي وإنت مرتاح  
لكن يجب أن تقوم بإرسال الرسالة بهذه الطريقة  
لنفرض أنك تريد الإرسال إلى هذا الإيميل  
[email protected] 
أضف كلمة confirm.to. بعد الإيميل ليصبح بهذه الطريقة  
[email protected] 

----------------=---------------=----------------=-------------=------------  

والآن أفضل الطرق لاسترجاع واختراق بريد hotmail  
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 
والآن انتهينا من الحماية دعونا نتعلم كيفية استرجاع الإيميل المسروق 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  
تقوم بإرسال رسالة إلى شركة الهوتميل 
[email protected] : وهو  

PW VERIFICATION INFO ENCLOSED : وتكتب عنوان الرسالة  
وتملأ هذا النموذج  
-first mane : أسمك الأول 
- last mane : أسمك الأخير 
ملاحظه : يجب عليك ان تضع الاسم الاول والاسم الاخير مطابقا بما وضعته سابقا اثناء تسجيل ايميلك 
- Sign-in name : ايميلك المسروق 
- Country/region : الدولة 
- State : المدينه 
- Zip or postal code : الكودرقم 
- Approximate date of last successful sign-in or approximate date of account registration : تاريخ آخر يوم فتحت إيميلك 
- The name of your ISP : 
- As many "old" outdated passwords you used in the past as you can remember وهنا تكتب كلمات السر القديمة التى تتذكرها  
وبعد الإنتهاء ....تقوم بإرسالها  
وستصلك هذه الرساله مباشره بعد ارسال المعلومات هذا نصها 
This is an auto-generated response designed to let you know our system received 
your support inquiry.  
We respond to inquiries in the order received, and a Hotmail Support 
Representative will address your specific issues as promptly as possible. You 
should hear from your Support Representative soon.  
Remember that MSN Hotmail also has comprehensive online help available--just 
click "Help" in the upper right corner.  
Please لاe that you will لا receive a reply if you respond directly to this 
message. 
اذا كانت المعلومات ناقصه اوغير صحيحة ستاتيك هذه الرساله 
Hello abcd_110,  
Thank you for writing to MSN Hotmail. This is Janice, and I am writing in 
response to your password concerns.  
Kindly provide the following information for verification purposes.  
- Name (first and last) 
- Sign-in name 
- Birth date 
- Country/region 
- State 
- Zip or postal code 
- Approximate date of last successful sign in or approximate date of account 
registration  
If you provide all of the information requested and it is correct, Hotmail 
resets your password and sends it by e-mail to the address from which you sent 
your request. As soon as you can gain access to your account, change your 
password and your secret question.  
>>> To change your secret question  
1. Click "Options" to the right of the "Address Book" tab. The "Options" page appears. 
2. Under "Your Information", click the "Secret Question" link. The "Secret 
Question" page appears. 
3. Type your password in the box provided: below that, type your new secret 
question and its answer. 
4. Click "OK" to complete the change or "Cancel" to return to the "Options" page without changing your secret question.  
Note: If you are using a non-English version of Hotmail, remember that you must type your password, like your sign-in name, in Standard English-****d text.  
Before you sign in with your new password, consider selecting the "Remember my 
Sign-In Name and Password" option. Then when you quit Hotmail and return,Hotmail automatically signs you in and sends you directly to your Inbox.  
Note: If you do لا sign in to your Hotmail account for 30 days or within the 
first 10 days after you set up your account, Hotmail marks your account as 
"Inactive." Your stored e-mail messages are deleted, and inbound messages are 
returned to the sender. Your Passport still functions, and your Hotmail sign-in name is reserved.  
To reactivate your account, go to: 
http://www.hotmail.com/
Type your sign-in name and password.  
If your account remains "Inactive" for 90 days, Hotmail permanently deletes it.  
Hotmail ensures your e-mail privacy by requiring that you use a password to gain 
access to your Hotmail account. Do NOT share your password with anyone, even 
someone claiming to work for Hotmail. Hotmail employees will never ask you to 
provide your password to them over the phone or by e-mail.  
Remember that MSN Hotmail also has comprehensive online help available--just 
click "Help" in the upper right corner.  
Sincerely,  
Janice G. 
MSN Hotmail Customer Support  
اذا كانت البيانات التى ارسلتها مقنعه سيرسلون لك هذه الرساله بعد ساعة أو بالكثير 3 ساعات وبها كلمة السر 
Hello MSN Hotmail Member,  
Thank you for writing to MSN Hotmail.  
We appreciate the opportunity to assist you. We have reset your password to:كلمة السر  

After you regain access to your account (الاميل@hotmail.com), please 
follow the steps given below to change the password 
1. Click "Options" to the right of the "Address Book" tab. 
2. Under "Your Information", click the "Password" link. 
3. Input the new password and click OK.  
Also, due to the security reasons we have deleted your secret question and 
answer, I suggest you to create Password Hint Question and Answer so you can use 
the automated password retrireview system. Click the "Secret question" link under 
"Your Information"  
1. The "Secret Question" page appears. 
2. Type your password in the box provided. Below that, type your new secret 
question and its answer. 
3. Click "OK" to complete the change or click "Cancel" to return to the 
"Options" page without changing your secret question.  
For your security and convenience, make sure that the answer to your secret 
question is:  
>>> At least five characters in length. 
>>> Something only you know. 
>>> Not related to your password or member name in any way. 
>>> Unlikely to change over time. 
>>> Extremely difficult for others to guess, even if they see your secret 
question.  
Some examples of good secret questions are:  
>>> What are the last five digits of my credit card? 
>>> What are the last five digits of my social security number? 
>>>What is my mother's maiden name?  
Hotmail ensures your e-mail privacy by requiring that you use a password to 
gain access to your Hotmail account. Do NOT share your password with anyone, 
even someone claiming to work for Hotmail. Hotmail employees will never ask you 
to provide your current password to them over the phone or by e-mail.  
Note: Your password is case sensitive, so be aware of any letters that you 
capitalize.  
Remember that MSN Hotmail also has comprehensive online help available--just 
click Help in the upper right corner.  
Sincerely,  
Deepa M.  
Your satisfaction with my Customer Service is very important to me. If you 
consider your issue resolved, please click on the link below to let me know how 
I am doing. With your comments please include my name and ticket number (found 
in this mail's subject line) to help me keep track of my performance  
Customer Service Survey : http://www.surveyhost.com/hotmail2/
ولايفوتنى ان انبه انه بعد استرجاع ايميلك ان تتخذ الخطوات الاتيه: 
1 - تغيير السؤال السرى والدوله المسجل بها . 
2 - تغيير كلمة السر كما وضحت سابقا وحفظ التغييرات فى مفكره خارجية حتى لا يسرق مرة أخرى. 
3 - إنشاء مجلدين جديدين في الحساب وتسميتهم باسماء تحفظونها . 
فذكر اسم هذان المجلدان يساعد في عملية استعادة البريد المسروق  
----------------------------------------------  
وفيه طريقة من خلالها تقدر تخترق وترجع بنفس الوقت وهي عن طريق السؤال السري كيف يتم عمل ذلك  
وهي إنك تدخل موقه الـhtomail 
http://www.hotmail.com/ 
وتروح عند 
?Forgot Your Password 
E-mail Address أكتب الإيميل المراد اختراقه أو استرجاعه 
Country/Region ضع المنطقة 
وبعد ذلك قم بالضغط على Continue 
بعدها راح تفتحلك صفحة اضغط مرة أخرى على Continue بدون تغيير أي شيء 
وبعدين راح تخش على الإيميل إذا كان اختيارك للمدنية صحيح فسوف تظهر هذه الخيارات وإذا كان لأ راح يوديك للـStep رقم 1 
أوكي نكمل ألحين مثلا نفرض غن المدينة اللي حطيتها صح راح تطلعلك هذي الخيارات 
Secret Question راح يكون جاهز 
Secret Answer عاد هنا لازم تستخدم ذكائك وعقلك وعلى مدى معرفتك بالمعلومات بخصوص الضحية 
طبعا هنا راح تكتب الباسوورد الجديدة للإيميل واللي راح تكون جاهزة لكن ماراح تنفع إلا إذا كان جوابك صح New Password 
إعادة الباسوور الجديدة اللي كتبتها مسبقا Retype New Password 
وبعدها اضغط Continue وراح تخترق الإيميل إذا كان الجواب صحيح ........ 
ملاحظة:سوف تعاد الصفحة وتخبرك أن الجواب خاطأ وهو بعد النقر على الزر Continue 
----------------------------------------------  
الآن مع طرق الاختراق  
*****************  
+++=+++=(طرق وأساليب قوية وبرامج فعالة لاختراق بريد الـhotmail)=+++=+++  
1-اخترق الهوتميل وذلك بصفحة الphp وهذه من أحدث طرق اختراق هذا البريد القوي والطريقة سهلة نوعا ما وطويلة إلى حد ما ولكن مع التركيز وتكرار المحاولة سوف تتعود على استخدامها 
==============================  
لافضل قرأة انسخ الرسالة والصقها 
(بالمفكرة او الوورد notepad) 
واضغط زري 
(ctrl+Sheft) اليمين.  
نبدأ الشرح لاختراق البريد هوتميل بعد الاستعاذة من الشيطان الرجيم. 
سوف نشرح هنا بإذن الله كل من الخطوات التالية: 
1- تحميل ملف PHP والذي سنعمل عليه. 
2- حجز موقع يدعم الـ PHP وتركيب الملف عليه. 
3- تجربه الملف لاختراق الهدف (اليهودي). 
4- ارسال رسالة لليهودي لاختراقه.  
========تحميل ملف PHP=============== 
أولا يجب عليك تحميل هذا الملف من هناhttp://www.e3sar.net/almodammer/hotmail.zip وهو بامتداد hotmail.php بعد التحميل قم بفك ضغطه ثم اذهب الى برنامج المفكرة نوت باد وافتحه ثم من ملف اختر فتح وافتح ملف hotmail.php  
2- ابحث عن هذا الايميل [email protected] وقم بتغيره الى ايميلك الشخصي (البريد الي حتستقبل عليه كلمه السر والباسوورد لليهودي) والان احفظ الملف واغلقه.  
=========حجز موقع يدعم الـ PHP وتركيب الملف عليه=============== 
الان انتهينا من اول خطوة بقي علينا خطوتين ، الحين نبي نحجز موقع مجاني يدعم PHP زهناك عدة مواقع منها http://www.arab1.net/
وحناخذ مثال على هذا الموقع http://www.tripod.lycos.co.uk/ اذهب للوصلة السابقة ومن على اليسار انقر على زر 
Sign in 
ستفتح لك صفحة انقر من على اليمين على زر 
Sign Up 
ثم انقر على Accept من اسفل للموافقه على اتفاقية الموقع 
والان عب البيانات الي امامها * 
وهذي امثله ::: 
Username (*): shehry @lycos.co.uk 
Password (*): 666666 يجب ان يكون من 6 ارقام 
Retype Password (*): 666666  
Answer (*): mohmad 
Retype Answer (*): mohmad اعتقد انه لازم 6 حروف  
First Name (*): aaa حط اي حاجه 
Last Name (*): bbb 
Address 1 (*): ska 
Address 2 : ksa 
City (*): 9090 
Postcode (*): ryadh 
Country (*) : اختر من هنا الدوله 
Date of Birth (*): اختر من هنا تاريخ ولادتك  
بعدين اكتب ايميلك وراح تحصل تحت اخر شي رقم من في مستطيل ابيض وتحته مستطيل فارغ انقل الرقم للمستطيل الفارغ واخر شي انزل تحت لاخر حاجه واضغط 
Sign Up 
بعدين راح تجيك صفحة تخبرك بانه تم تسجيلك وتقول روح على بريديك وراح تحصل في بريدك رساله جديدة افتحها واضغط على اول رابط راح تجيك صفحة جديدة علشان تعبي معلومات الاف تي بي اذا كان عندك برناجه واذا ماهو عندك مولازم المهم الحين ارجع لبريدك مرة ثانية تحصل ايميل جديد من نفس الشركة هذا الايميل يحتوي على معلوماتك السرية لدخول موقعك الجديد مثل اسم المستخدم وباسوورد (مبروك على الموقع)  
========تحميل ملف PHP===============  
والان نبي نركب ملف hotmail.php اذهب للرابط التاليhttp://www.tripod.lycos.co.uk/commo...l?_loginUrl=%2F واكتب اسم المستخدم والباسوورد وبعدين ادخل على موقعك وحمل ملف hotmail.php الى موقعك . 
انا ماعرفت احمله من هذي الطريقه ابدا اذا تبي تحمله الى موقعك بشكل سليم استخدم برنامج WS_FTP وهذا الشرح للبرنامج http://www.geocities.com/only2ex/ex/sites/wsftp.htm
وهذي وصلة برنامج ws_ftp 
http://www.go.dlr.de/fresh/pc/src/winsock/wsftppro.zip
==========تجربه الملف لاختراق الهدف (اليهودي)============ 
طيب افترضنا انك حملت الملف راح يكون عنوانه كذا 
http://members.lycos.co.uk/×××××/hotmail.php
(×××××) هو اسم موقعك الي اخترته مثال عملي 
http://members.lycos.co.uk/msn99/hotmail.php
طبعا في النهاية راح يكون شكل الملف على شكل صفحة موقع الهوتميل بحيث يقوم اليهودي بادخال اسم المستخدم والباسوورد وراح تجيك معلوماته الي هو دخلها على البريد بتاعك الي وضعته في ملف hotmail.php راح تكون عنوان الرسالة هي اسم المستخدم لليهودي افتح الرسالة وفي وسطها تحصل الباسوورد وبكذا ادخل بريده وسو الي يعجبك ؛) واذا تبي تجرب اكتب معلومات خاطئه ورح على بريدك وراح تحصل المعلومات!  
=========ارسال رسالة لليهودي لاختراقه.=========== 
طيب الحين اشلون نخدع اليهودي على شان يكتب بريده وباسوورده؟؟ الجواب انا حظرت رساله من تأليفي! بس ظبطها وتقدرون تزيدون عليها والرسالة مرفقه بالرسالة بالأعلى (((((((((فوق)))))))))  
طيب ماراح نرسلها من بريدنا بعدين يمكن تروح فيها لكن راح نرسلها باستخدام خدعه بسيطه راح نرسلها ونغير عنوان المرسل (الي هو انت) ونحط ايميل خدمات الهومتيل الحقيقي الي هو[email protected] لكن كيف؟ الحل تقدر تسوي هالخدعة عن طريق التل نت لكن هي صعبه على المبتدئين فلذلك يمكن استخدام اي برنامج لارسال رسائل وهميه ومنها هذا البرنامج http://iha.future.easyspace.com/download/kaboom.zip انسخ الرسالة الي سويناها والصقها وحط ايميل شركة الهوتميل الي هو [email protected] وبكذا نكون نفذنا الخطة روح موقع عجيب وترجمها لما الغة الانجليزية واذا في اخطاء عدلها بعدين ارسلها على ايميلات اليهود!! 
اذا تبي ايميلات يهود وكثير ادخل برنامج icq وادخل قناة اسرائل واختار الي يعجبك او شوف هذي الايميلات 
http://hrj.topcities.com/homeemail.htm طبعا اكثرها مدمر لكن تبي تختبرها اختر 5 ايميلات وارسلها بريد فاظي يعني اكتب الموضوع بس اذا كتبلك بالهوتميل فوق كلام احمر اعرف انه مدمر هذا الايميل ولا مايكتبلك عليه اعرف انه سليم ومعافى  

سيتم باذن الله قريبا تعديل وتطوير الملف حتى يكون شكله مثل الصفحة الرئسية لموقع الهوتميل؛)  

ملاحظه\\ نحن لم نستخدم برامج في اختراق الهوتميل والبرامج التي استخدمناها تخص المبتدئين وهي مجرد لمسات لموضوعنا وهذا الاحصائيات للبرامج التي ذكرت ضمن الرسالة: 
اسم البرنامج====================== 
=وظيفته 
WS_FTP لتحميل الملفات الى موقعك (خاص باصحاب المواقع) وليس له علاقة بالهكرز ولكن استخدمناه هنا لتسهيل عمليه التحميل عليكم. 
kaboom.zip لارسال رساله وهميه (عنوان المرسل غير حقيقي) استخدمنا هذا البرنامج لخداع الضحية بايميل المرسل وهو للمبتدئين لكن هناك طريقه بالتلنت للمحترفين. 
وهذه الطريقة من إعداد الاخ:مرهبهم وأنا قمت بالتعديل عليها وحذف الوصلات الخامة ووضع الوصلات النشطة 
============================== 
=  
2- اختراق البريد من السؤال السري كيف؟  
+__+__+__+__+__+__+__+__  
الرد والجواب:وهي إنك تدخل موقه الـhtomail 
http://www.hotmail.com/ 
وتروح عند 
?Forgot Your Password 
E-mail Address أكتب الإيميل المراد اختراقه أو استرجاعه 
Country/Region ضع المنطقة 
وبعد ذلك قم بالضغط على Continue 
بعدها راح تفتحلك صفحة اضغط مرة أخرى على Continue بدون تغيير أي شيء 
وبعدين راح تخش على الإيميل إذا كان اختيارك للمدنية صحيح فسوف تظهر هذه الخيارات وإذا كان لأ راح يوديك للـStep رقم 1 
أوكي نكمل ألحين مثلا نفرض غن المدينة اللي حطيتها صح راح تطلعلك هذي الخيارات 
Secret Question راح يكون جاهز 
Secret Answer عاد هنا لازم تستخدم ذكائك وعقلك وعلى مدى معرفتك بالمعلومات بخصوص الضحية 
طبعا هنا راح تكتب الباسوورد الجديدة للإيميل واللي راح تكون جاهزة لكن ماراح تنفع إلا إذا كان جوابك صح New Password 
إعادة الباسوور الجديدة اللي كتبتها مسبقا Retype New Password 
وبعدها اضغط Continue وراح تخترق الإيميل إذا كان الجواب صحيح ........ 
ملاحظة:سوف تعاد الصفحة وتخبرك أن الجواب خاطأ وهو بعد النقر على الزر Continue  

وارجو انى اكون اوضحت الشرح 


*

----------


## أوهاج

*شكرا ياهندسة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*مشكور ود المأمون
يا حارسنا وفارسنا
ربنا يحفظكم ويسدد خطاكم
ونسأل الله أن يجعل كيدهم في نحرهم
*

----------


## acba77

*جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*أعانكم الله وسدد خطاكم وحفظكم من كل سوء
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*تحية لك يا محمد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*امس نبهت الى هذه الخطوة المتوقعة ونتمنى من ادارة منتدى المحبين وشبكة المريخ أن يأخذوا حذرهم

*

----------


## محمدطيب

*مشكور علي المجهود ويعطيك الف عافية
                        	*

----------


## looly

*لك التحية اخ محمد
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*غايتو الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*ربنا يزدك علما يا حبيب  ... تسلم.
*

----------


## ودحسن

*ما قصرت ياودالمامون 
مشكوووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*مشكووووووور
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مشكورين على المرور يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*هم اتنين ربنا يحفظهم...انت وودامدر(خلف الله) ما شاء الله عليكم وربنا يزيدكم علم علي علم... طبعا ود امدر قرب يبقي هكرز.... الا لحقناهو بجرعات ايمانية عشان ما يبقي مخرب...هههههههههههه
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*الحمد لله رب العالمين .....
ولا تعليق .
*

----------


## alhawii

*عدنا والعود أحمد 
مشكورين على المجهود الجبار 
ولا نامت أعين الجبناء
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الروعة غابت يوم امس
لانأسف على غدرهم ....
فمهما غدروا فلن يعلون على اسيادهم.....
فالذهب يبقى براقا وان هالوا عليه التراب..
فاون لاين سيظل مهابا ولو قيد لساعات
فهذا ديدن الاسود وان كانت خلف الشباك
وماحدث لايخيفنا........
بل يجعلنا جميعا فاتحين متوشحين
بالاحمر والاصفر
وسنسقيهم حروفنا سما ناقعا 
ونشكرهم على استهدافنا لانهم اكدوا لنا ان مريخاب اون لاين ثوبا مطرزا لايمتلكون مقومات محاكاته ....
فغدروه بليل وتلك ثقافة وتربية الجبناء
شكرا لهم
كلما رمونا بحجر يذداد بريقنا توهجا
*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*جات سليمة 


والحمد  لله   

علي كل حال
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*حمد الله علي السلامة وربنا يستر 
يجب اخذ المذيد من الاحتياطات التامينية للمنبر 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*حمد الله الف على السلامة
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*مشكورين علي عودة الروح للجسد ...

مرحبا بالمنبر من جديد 
ولنغني ...


عاد الحبيب المنتظر عوداً حميدً مستطاب ...
                        	*

----------


## السفاح المريخابي

*اولا  النسخة الاحتياطية دي حاجة اساسية ..

ثانيا قفل المنافذ التي يتم منها الاختراق خصوصا اجهزة الادمن والاشراف ..

ثالثا بالنسبة لباسويرد الادمن لازم تكون مشفرة  حروف وارقام علي الاقل من 20 حرفا فما فوق (للاهمية)

كذلك ينطبق الامر علي الاشراف والمراقبين ..

ملحوظة :

اي نظام قابل للاختراق  والباسويرد كانت هي الفيصل .. والهكرز اكتر حاجة بتجيب اخلاقهم الباسويرد المعقدة الخالية من الاحتمالات ..

حاجة اخيرة :

الرجاء عدم حفظ اليوسر نيم والباسويرد علي الاجهزة حتي لو كانت ملكك ..

وربنا يحمي المنتدي واعضائه من الهكرز ..

لكم كل الود..

*

----------

